# Myth or is the government trying to hide somthing



## gonsnaken (Oct 24, 2008)

GDAY folks
what do you guys out there think about this so called big sightings.
do we really have something to fear or is it just people claiminig their 15 minutes of fame


----------



## Vixen (Oct 24, 2008)

Who said its anything to fear, I think it would be a wonderful learning curve for the human race and personally can't wait for the day it happens!


----------



## gonsnaken (Oct 24, 2008)

so im gathering by that reply vixen you belive there is big cats out in the australian bush


----------



## Vixen (Oct 24, 2008)

gonsnaken said:


> so im gathering by that reply vixen you belive there is big cats out in the australian bush


 
LMAO never mind, I thought we were on a different subject. You missed writing the 'cat' bit in your post. :lol:

But to that aswell, yes. Too many people have seen them, and gathered evidence of footprints, cattle with large claw / teeth marks that couldn't have been caused by anything else native.

Came across a good site a while ago with some of these photo's but I can't find it now.


----------



## gonsnaken (Oct 24, 2008)

lol i did forget the word cat ahhhh well its very late but thanks for picking it up


----------



## Vixen (Oct 24, 2008)

gonsnaken said:


> lol i did forget the word cat ahhhh well its very late but thanks for picking it up


 
Lol. Figured you were talking about UFO's because of the new videos that have been on the news etc, and yes its 3am go to bed :lol:


----------



## gonsnaken (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol yeah wel it would help if i described what i was talking about hey.
and i wish i could go to sleep but im at work oh and by the way its 4am you must be in QLD are you?


----------



## Australis (Oct 24, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Too many people have seen them, and gathered evidence of footprints, cattle with large claw / teeth marks that couldn't have been caused by anything else native..



The evidence for these things is usually that of pseudoscience.

Ive seen "big cats" myself, feral domestic cats - just over sized.


----------



## JJS. (Oct 24, 2008)

VixenBabe- I thought he was meaning the same thing, UFO's!


----------



## Pudel (Oct 26, 2008)

I live near the Grampians and have seen a very large black cat, running through the scrub near the Heatherslie quarry. It was pre getting the eyes fixed, so am not 100% sure it was a "puma", however I had Mastiff/Great Dane X at the time and it was his height, about 30+ inches at the shoulder, bigger than your average, or large ferral cat. It moved like a cat not a dog and my first instinct was cat. There have been other sightings in this area. The locals who live in the Grampians don't go to papers or such, but all have stories to tell, and all believe they are there.


----------



## arbok (Oct 26, 2008)

just seems strange if so many have seen them, then why arent there any photos, and why in every story i here about them, the cat is "darting through scrub" or like jumping over a fence and running away.
and bones or something would have been found by now?

i dont know, just seems a bit far fetched just my opinion though


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 26, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> LMAO never mind, I thought we were on a different subject. You missed writing the 'cat' bit in your post. :lol:
> 
> But to that aswell, yes. Too many people have seen them, and gathered evidence of footprints, cattle with large claw / teeth marks that couldn't have been caused by anything else native.
> 
> Came across a good site a while ago with some of these photo's but I can't find it now.




I am with you Vix, let's make the welcome signs and break open the bubbly. LOL


----------



## Pudel (Oct 26, 2008)

arbok said:


> just seems strange if so many have seen them, then why arent there any photos, and why in every story i here about them, the cat is "darting through scrub" or like jumping over a fence and running away.
> and bones or something would have been found by now?
> 
> i dont know, just seems a bit far fetched just my opinion though


 
In my case i was the passenger in a car and did not have a camera. I have seen photos, but they tend to be either blurry or hard to make out. The farmers I know who have seen them are often in utes checking stock. The other thing is I saw this "cat" for no longer than 5 seconds the person driving the car missed seeing it as they were watching whare we were going. I watched it for a few seconds then mentioned to her what I had seen by the time she turned she had missed it. The grass in that area at the time was about the height of the animals shoulder but it ran into the trees, and I lost sight of it. If I had a camera with me I would not have had time to get it out of my bag (too much junk in there). It was quick and I sort of looked and checked what I was seeing before I reacted. Then when I did react it was too late. I think that might be a comman occurence.


----------



## xScarlettex (Oct 26, 2008)

theres heaps of stuff on youtube about these 'big cats', lotsa video footage =) should check it out


----------



## shane14 (Oct 26, 2008)

arbok said:


> just seems strange if so many have seen them, then why arent there any photos, and why in every story i here about them, the cat is "darting through scrub" or like jumping over a fence and running away.
> and bones or something would have been found by now?
> 
> i dont know, just seems a bit far fetched just my opinion though



there is alot of stuff on them


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 26, 2008)

gonsnaken said:


> what do you guys out there think about this so called big sightings.



I saw the Big Pineapple once, but you have to go to Queensland to see that!  8)


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Moose, I've seen the Big Banana AND the Big Merino. Win.

I'm curious though, of the people who think the government is trying to cover it up (if there are any), what do you think the motives are?


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 26, 2008)

Vat69 said:


> Moose, I've seen the Big Banana AND the Big Merino. Win.
> 
> I'm curious though, of the people who think the government is trying to cover it up (if there are any), what do you think the motives are?




That's a good question. Why would the government try to cover it up?
Or maybe the government is experimenting and making radio-active giant cats in Victoria and where ever else which is why it's covering it up!



P.S. I've seen the Big Banana and been up the Big Pineapple so I win.


----------



## -Peter (Oct 26, 2008)

Its the gumnent fo sher. Theys sperrimentn wif them new jeans. make yer testickles get to hot en yo hes mewtateins like big cats and kids thet like keepin reptiles fo pets. Its agin god.


I saw the Big Merino last week, twice but i didnt get any clear photos.


----------



## Hickson (Oct 26, 2008)

I seen the Big Gumboot, and the Big Oyster.



Hix


----------



## JJS. (Oct 27, 2008)

With the photo thing. I never carry a camera with me anywhere, neither does anyone i know. If I or anyone i knew ever saw anything, there would be no photographic evidence.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 27, 2008)

I have seen one, I was with my friend at the local school at around 1am, there was flood lights on around the oval area, we saw this Massive dog looking thing. Like the size of a great dane, but it was a cat. It had the ears of a cat, movements of a cat and when it looked at us its eyes glared like a cats would, then it ran into some bushes, so after a minute of freaking out we ran into the garden it was in and flushed it out, and it ran off into the bush, it was heaps big, I have never seen anything like it before, Looked like a panther, My mate and I went back a couple of times with cameras to get a shot of it but we havent seen it since.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 27, 2008)

This is it! this is exactly what I saw! I didn't know other people had seen it too! This is IDENTICAL to what I saw with my mate.

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=OHWhC9tO3dM

Got another one 

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ89wFibW1M&feature=related


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 27, 2008)

A friend of mine use to be a game hunter/tour guide in Zimbabwe. He once told me that, from his experience with big cats,that they could easily live in the Australian bush undetected because they are remarkably elusive. He spent years tracking and hunting cats and said that some species are near on impossible to find. 

As for the Governmnet cover up. I don't think the Government really cares one-way or the other if there are large cats in our bushland, as long as they don't become a problem.


----------



## =bECS= (Oct 27, 2008)

JJS. said:


> With the photo thing. I never carry a camera with me anywhere, neither does anyone i know. If I or anyone i knew ever saw anything, there would be no photographic evidence.



Majority of mobiles have cameras that can take both pictures and film video footage these days.


It's funny how all these pics and vids of 'evidence' are blurred and have nothing to really compare their size to though, isn't it.
Its a bit like the bigfoot mystery. It wouldn't be hard for a team to hunt one of these 'big cats' down, and people have been going on about it for years, so i cant understand why there isn't any real 'clear' evidence.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 27, 2008)

How would they have even got here with enough numbers to establish themselves in the 1st place? If theres no logical explanation to that then i don't think they would really be big cats, i mean they wouldn't have just appeared out of no where.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 27, 2008)

Khagan said:


> How would they have even got here with enough numbers to establish themselves in the 1st place? If theres no logical explanation to that then i don't think they would really be big cats, i mean they wouldn't have just appeared out of no where.



It says some where that it is believed that people had bought them here as medallions.


----------



## cjpossum (Oct 27, 2008)

A long time ago before inport/export laws people had all sorts of animals as pets etc.

Fluffy....... has anyone seen Fluffy..................It must have got out over that 12 foot fence. Quick put an add in the lost and found.


----------



## cris (Oct 27, 2008)

There are definately very large feral cats around and possibly escaped big cats, i dont think there is any government cover up, thats just typical media hype.

Here is a pic of a large feral cat


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have never seen one in real life though I have seen MANY things that point to their existance. In our area (Picton and Wollondilly NSW) Every few weeks there is alleged sightings in the local paper particularly around the Appin and Pheasants Nest areas. Whilst camping at Pheasants nest when younger we came across massive cat footprints (I was 12 at the time) that we passed off as being an emu (how we got that I have no idea LOL). Looking back on it now it's not possible for a standard Feral cat to lay out a print like this. Second whilst paddock baching at a mates place he has a huge valley down the back which runs though to appin. I often bow hunt down here as there is plenty of feral goats. It is a very un touched area and with feral goats, water and thich bush around a perfect habitat for these "Big Cats". We ended up rolling the paddock basher and luckily it righted itself not so far from the valley drop. We got to about 300m away from the car walking toward the house and something jumped onto the car roof and tore off through the bushes. Being 8 at night and dark we ran up to the house at a speed that would put Ussain Bolt to shame. Whatever had jumped onto the car had some weight as it pushed the roof down and when it jumped off it popped back out (if you know the sound I mean). Im not one to really believe unless I have seen, but what makes me really think this is no myth is that 60 years back there was a small backyard cat zoo at a blokes house and he was eventually shut down and to avoid the cats being put into a zoo he let them go and took off.

Also I have seen the Big Merino, Big Pineapple, Big Oyster, Big Prawn, Big Banana AND Big Boot.


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone else seen the big potato? by far the most exciting of the australian monuments.


----------



## christo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen big black feral cats that I could understand people would think were panthers at a glance. But big cats other than feral domestic cats? I might believe it when the evidence is more than anecdotal. 

P.S. I've seen the big Ned Kelly and the big Murray Cod - add them to the list.


----------



## missllama (Oct 27, 2008)

didnt big cats get realesed by accident somewhere in australia years ago? my mum i think it was told me about it, they were for a zoo maby or something and they got out

i dont know but thats what i heard, and they could have been breeding out in the wild here but it is wierd that there isnt one photo out there of them

then again aus is a very spread out place


----------



## gelusmuse (Oct 27, 2008)

As long as there are snakes out there large enough to eat them I don't care.


----------



## missllama (Oct 27, 2008)

gelusmuse said:


> As long as there are snakes out there large enough to eat them I don't care.




lol i dont think that we have a snake here big enough to eat a big cat lol (panthas tigers lions)


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Oct 27, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> Anyone else seen the big potato? by far the most exciting of the australian monuments.


Damn I knew I forgot to add something to my list.. Big Potato at Robertson is a great highlight and the Big Ned Kelly is another I have seen.

"didnt big cats get realesed by accident somewhere in australia years ago? my mum i think it was told me about it, they were for a zoo maby or something and they got out"
That was probably the story I was talking about i think it was Bargo... next suburb along from me.


----------



## Kyro (Oct 27, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> didnt big cats get realesed by accident somewhere in australia years ago? my mum i think it was told me about it, they were for a zoo maby or something and they got out
> 
> i dont know but thats what i heard, and they could have been breeding out in the wild here but it is wierd that there isnt one photo out there of them
> 
> then again aus is a very spread out place



I think your talking about Bullins Animal World at Wallacia. there was a bit of a story that that the owner released all the lions & panthers when he closed down.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Oct 27, 2008)

WALLACIA lol thats the one. Its only about a half hour from here.


----------



## missllama (Oct 27, 2008)

888lowndes888 id be careful going walking alone if i were u! lol nah i would be so scared if that were true!

kyro when did that suposedly happen?? owner must have been crazy lol


----------



## Kyro (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it was around the early eighties when he closed.


----------



## gonff (Oct 27, 2008)

tonnes of people i no have seen them.

i friend i have has 50 acres, their horse escaped from its paddock in lancfield(a town about 40 mins from melbourne) into the bushland they own, and it was found the next day licked clean with a couple of limbs ripped of!!! cmon! the biggest preditor we have in the bush is a fox. a fox cant do that!


----------



## wicca4life7 (Oct 27, 2008)

gonff I'm from Lancefield ive never heard of that before....... i dont doubt it though i heard about that guy who caught a giant feral cat in woodend thats just down the road.


----------



## ViridisVixen (Oct 27, 2008)

I've made my feelings and beliefs known in a previous thread,"OMG, they found bigfoot!!!". Yes, they are creatures that are elusive and are categorised in the 'Myth', area of biology. But I have a document that state's the existence and actual recorded acceptance of bone matter, namely a knee joint, into a large and well known institute in melbourne. Whether this specimen still remains, or has seemingly disappeared, is not known. The said specimen, is a knee joint, measures 10" across. From initial examinations it appears the knee joint would support a creature that would stand on two legs, and be in the vicinity of 10 to 12 feet high. There are I'm sure, many sightings and many other strange fossils and fresh bone samples circulating in the science society of Australia. I'm sure the government aren't exactly trying to cover it up, but as they themselves are not totally sure of what they are dealing with, or confident they can answer and show sufficient documentation and physical evidence, they will not outright admit the existence of a) turramully(bigfoot), or b) the bunjyp( a half cat/dog creature that likes water).


----------



## herptrader (Oct 27, 2008)

Why go with common sense when a conspiracy theory will do.


----------



## FAY (Oct 27, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> Anyone else seen the big potato? by far the most exciting of the australian monuments.



Yeah, I have. I was actually brought up at Robertson. Looks like a big turd IMO!! LOL


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 27, 2008)

The US army apparently used them as mascots and some were released many years ago. 

But with the amount of 12 foot rrbs and 20 foot carpets that are spotted, seems much more likely that all the so called sighting are just big feral cats.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone seen the big stubby in Tewantin?


----------



## herptrader (Oct 27, 2008)

There is this whopping great Koala on the Western Highway which we go past whenever we go field herping in the the Little Desert of Grampians.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 27, 2008)

herptrader said:


> There is this whopping great Koala on the Western Highway which we go past whenever we go field herping in the the Little Desert of Grampians.



That's what you call a drop bear.


----------



## Fiona74 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kyro said:


> I think your talking about Bullins Animal World at Wallacia. there was a bit of a story that that the owner released all the lions & panthers when he closed down.


 Wasn't there also 'African Lion Safari' near Warragamba (not far from Campbelltown) I remember going there as a kid quite a few times. You used to be able to drive through the lions enclosure (staying in yoiur car of course).


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 27, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> That's what you call a drop bear.




That is an ad that will forever be stuck in my head.

Aswell as the..

"Why is january 26 an important day to Australians..? They all get a day off to watch the cricket.."

The Dad outside the classroom: Maybe you should have mentioned tennis too..


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 27, 2008)

How about the big joints? Adelaidians might know what i'm talking about, the big statues where the highway meets cross and portrush roads hehehe....


----------



## Emzie (Oct 27, 2008)

i think its true, my bf always laughs at me when i talk about it and we will be walking and see a dog he'll go "look out its a wolf" but i had friends see one at appin and there has been so many sightings and footage that there has to be something out there not sure if its a panther or not


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 27, 2008)

heres a link to the obituary for Stafford Bullen. Owner of the animal park, it does mention a escaped lion mauling a family dog but nothing about any released animals

http://www.milesago.com/Obits/bullen-stafford.htm


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 27, 2008)

and from wiki...

The *African Lion Safari* operated near Warragamba on the outskirts of Sydney.
Originally opened by Stafford Bullen in 1968, the park attracted hundreds of thousands of visitors each year.
With Sydney's increased urban sprawl bringing the suburbs ever closer to the park, it eventually closed in 1991.
The park continued to hold animals there that were used in a circus. On August 7, 1995 a lioness escaped from the park and killed a dog, the lioness was also killed. As a result of the escape the park was required to upgrade facilities. A bear had also previously escaped and was shot by residents.[1] There are still a number of Water Buffalo roaming the surrounding areas of the park, and they are sometimes seen on the roads at night.


----------



## smeejason (Oct 27, 2008)

Have bowhunted over most this country but have not ever seen any evidence but many have. Leapord in africa live in the center of town without anyone ever knowing. i have a big game hunters book that tell of a place they hunted and for years and years it was thought not to contain leapord and oneday they hung a bait in a tree and had 2 a 100meters from camp and then found 10 more that week within in a couple km's. and that was a place they were looking for big game and tracking all over it and even they missed them. i hunt on a place that has up wards of 2000 head of goat on it at any given time and somedays we can hunt for 12 hrs and not see one..... and that is on 60000 arces and they are not trying to be stealthy. more worried about the big cross bred dogs getting around the place they are a bit more of a worry when you are on your own..


----------



## antaresia childreni (Oct 27, 2008)

what about big foot or has every one forgotten him


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol, and here's a a paranormal site with a whole forum dedicated to "big cat" sightings

http://www.paranormal.com.au/public/index.php?board=59.0


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 27, 2008)

we had a pretty long talk bout this at work today, i reckon it could be a fact...people are always finding new species all year round (not long ago they found almost 2000 new fish species, i no thats just fish but still, people have been diving for years and years and eventually u find something) some things are just harder to find than others....
and as for the government hiding them, there will really be no reason for that??! thats just stupid, end of the day its a cat not a sasquatch....

p.s to all who said "iv seen but dont carry a camera everywhere" there are mobile phones that cost 60$ these days that have a camera...its either you've seen one or u havnt, no proof really needed...each to their own


----------



## Xinibee (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't seen one my self but i went to this place (korangvale i think) one day and i heard the grown ups talking about this black cat they had seen and then they told us and it was a fairly poorish area and i don't think they had internet or anything. so if it is a myth how could have these people have known if they dont have internet(im guessing cause they were pretty poor) or anything to find it out. 
and i think its kinda cool if there is big cats. maybe in 20 years time we could be keeping a big cat under our wildlife licence


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 27, 2008)

> more worried about the big cross bred dogs getting around the place they are a bit more of a worry when you are on your own..


Totally agree, feral dogs are a much bigger (and real) threat than anything that is supposedly out there in the bush. See the carnage a pack of dogs can leave in a paddock and you won't be at all concerned about a feral moggy


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 27, 2008)

Xinibee said:


> I haven't seen one my self but i went to this place (korangvale i think) one day and i heard the grown ups talking about this black cat they had seen and then they told us and it was a fairly poorish area and i don't think they had internet or anything. so if it is a myth how could have these people have known if they dont have internet(im guessing cause they were pretty poor) or anything to find it out.
> and i think its kinda cool if there is big cats. maybe in 20 years time we could be keeping a big cat under our wildlife licence



You do know there are other ways to share information and learn things without the internet?


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 27, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> You do know there are other ways to share information and learn things without the internet?



:| Its pretty sad when you think about it. I mean sure I use the computer alot but i'm not totally dependent of it.

OH MAH GAWDZ LIFE WIFOUT DA INTERNETZ?!?!


----------



## mckellar007 (Oct 27, 2008)

haha, i havent seen one myself, but in year seven on camp, we were in the gippsland rainforests area, and a couple of the kids said they saw one, we all ended up sharpening sticks and running off into the bush after it!! it was the talk of the camp for the rest of the time we were there!! didnt catch anything though. my mates got a farm up at marlo, the feral dogs there are a pain in the ***. he saw a pack of them take down one of his cows. they get the same problems with the goannas taking the calves.


----------



## lovey (Oct 27, 2008)

Bullens is still there with alot of big cats (PANTERS AND LEOPARDS:shock, primates and others.
They are just not open to the public.

They do alot of breeding for zoos around the country. Australia Zoo got 3 tiger cubs
off them 3 years ago for example. I think Mogo Zoo got there 2 chimps off them aswell.

There is also a baboon breeding and research colony there aswell. They had donkeys walking around and when i asked why the donkeys they said "their for the big cats".

When Bullens closed down, i was told that the owner sold alot of there animals to a zoo in 
England. They then asked him to work for them and he did. Bullens is now run by his son and a small team of keepers.

As for the so called sightings, i could very well be true, but more proof is needed. If there are "big cats" out there im not going camping ever again lol

Dean


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Oct 27, 2008)

Emzie said:


> i think its true, my bf always laughs at me when i talk about it and we will be walking and see a dog he'll go "look out its a wolf" but i had friends see one at appin and there has been so many sightings and footage that there has to be something out there not sure if its a panther or not


 There is so many sightings out at Appin it's not funny. Appin and Waragamba are not far apart at all.. As I mentioned earlier I bowhunt through here a bit and god I hope that I one day come across one of these "big Cats" as if I can get one of these with the bow I'll be a rich man.


----------



## gelusmuse (Oct 27, 2008)

I see lots of giant things when I lick cane toads.


----------



## Brigsy (Oct 27, 2008)

[more worried about the big cross bred dogs getting around the place they are a bit more of a worry when you are on your own..[/quote]


Had a run in with a few of theese the other night, Scary stuff indeed.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 27, 2008)

I have seen a site that you can see all the sightings.I believe their are pumas and stuff out there.I'll c if I can find th sihgt!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is the URL of the website it is really really good.Hope you like!

http://uqconnect.net/~zzpclach/bigcatwitnesses.htm

http://uqconnect.net/~zzpclach/bigcat.html

http://uqconnect.net/~zzpclach/bigcats-theories.htm

There we go it is the same sight but it is really good!\
Cheers
Tara


----------



## domdom22 (Oct 27, 2008)

That video is so cool!
i hope its real


----------



## Fiona74 (Oct 27, 2008)

888lowndes888 said:


> There is so many sightings out at Appin it's not funny. Appin and Waragamba are not far apart at all.. As I mentioned earlier I bowhunt through here a bit and god I hope that I one day come across one of these "big Cats" as if I can get one of these with the bow I'll be a rich man.


 Let me know when you do and I'll send my husband along with you. I can just see the two of you now tip toeing through the outskirts of Campbelltown hunting big cat


----------



## jack (Oct 27, 2008)

there used to be a lot of fuss about the kangaroo valley panther when i was younger... but the sightings seemed to stop when random breath testing was introduced in the eighties...


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Oct 27, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> Let me know when you do and I'll send my husband along with you. I can just see the two of you now tip toeing through the outskirts of Campbelltown hunting big cat


LOL yeah as soon as the sun drops and I'm out in the bush by myself I seem to head toward the car pretty darn quick lol.


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 27, 2008)

jack said:


> there used to be a lot of fuss about the kangaroo valley panther when i was younger... but the sightings seemed to stop when random breath testing was introduced in the eighties...


Hahaha, funny that. Up here it's the Emmaville panther and i recall all news interviews had to contain the VB toting hillbilly with a surprisingly blurry recollection.


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 27, 2008)

Rocky said:


> It says some where that it is believed that people had bought them here as medallions.



If you read that with a Deliverance kinda accent, it almost makes sense. Almost.
Rocky, lay off the cheech and chongs mate


----------



## Dan19 (Oct 27, 2008)

Panther's are just black leopards.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 27, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> If you read that with a Deliverance kinda accent, it almost makes sense. Almost.
> Rocky, lay off the cheech and chongs mate



I dont see much issue with the sentence.


----------



## missllama (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok i saw me mam yesturday
i asked her about the thing she told me once before
she said that in the 60's, americans came over on boats and let some big cats go aswel?
wasnt just that guy who let them go when a park closed down

anyone els heard this too? My popa said the same when i asked him, was a long time ago but supposedly they had them on boats back in the day as like mascots or something lol


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 28, 2008)

there is big pantha's out in the bush down south, seen pic's of this guy that shot one and it was hanging from its back feet from a tree. I think it yould be awsome IMO has there been many attacks on humans yet or is it just killing cattel and sheep etc? but I do believe there is a hell of alot of different animals in australia not yet discovered or they have but haven't managed to get a shot of it yet. I feel if people just leave them alone and you don't go looking for them then they'd just stay away and no one will get hurt.

many years back I herd of 2 black pantha's escaping a circus and running wild down south, then started to breed I'll see if I can find the website for you guys.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.yowiehunters.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=4&id=77&Itemid=61


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 28, 2008)

theres heeps of sitings of big cats in qld on here might be some pic's too


----------



## Kurama (Oct 28, 2008)

Common sense can go a long way here.

If the US had big cats here they all would of been killed when they left, not relesed into the bush despite popular belief.

Im sure most people dont know just how big feral cats can grow these days. I have seen some monster feral cats, but the bottom line is they are feral cats and nothing more.


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 28, 2008)

Pythons Rule said:


> there is big pantha's out in the bush down south, seen pic's of this guy that shot one and it was hanging from its back feet from a tree..


 
That was just a big feral cat. It was DNA tested and all.


----------



## Australis (Oct 28, 2008)

Yowiehunters, sounds like a wealth of factual information to be had - :|
It must be true, seen it on the internets me did.


----------



## christo (Oct 28, 2008)

Still haven't seen anything here, or anywhere else other than anecdotal evidence. There are a few photos around where a feral cat is hung up about six feet closer to the camera than anything else in frame, but that's just trick photography that a sixth grader could do (even though the herald-sun will run it as a story  )

Has anyone got anything other than "my mother's brother saw one when he was in grade three on a camping trip"?

P.S. anyone mention the big tassie devil in Mole Creek yet? Or the big Earthworm on the way to Phillip Island?


----------



## christo (Oct 28, 2008)

Australis said:


> Yowiehunters, sounds like a wealth of factual information to be had - :|
> It must be true, seen it on the internets me did.



Tim the "Yowie Man". Now there's someone who gets interviewed far too often on television. If he is an "expert", god help us.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 30, 2008)

hey don't ditch the yowies guy's untill you actually go out searching for them and actually encounter one for yourself. Then tell people if there real or not.

I've had 2 enclounters and my mate feels very strongly about his sightings and encounters that there are heeps of people that are yowie hunters and fans. 

I went out to glass house mountains in beewah 6 years ago to see if we could enclounter one, we where waiting and waiting and there was nothing, no mimicing us, no banging on tree's nothing the hunting dogs where fine nothing was happening. around 4am all a sudden there was a very loud and unwanted screaming growl coming from the bushes in front of us, it scared the crap out of us and the dogs. normally a hunting dog would run straight into the bushes instead they wimpered and tails between there legs. the smell was herrendis smells alot like someone rolling in there own pee and poo.

now you can say all you like that it's all fake and there's no such thing. but how do you know?!! till you've experianced it for yourself.

Australis - you can be as sarcastic as much as you want, whats the different to watching something on the telly? 

Christo - I believe that Tim has exsperianced more then what you will ever do, seeing he get's out there to find the trueth instead on sitting on here and picking about what's true and whats not.


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 30, 2008)

Pythons Rule said:


> hey don't ditch the yowies guy's untill you actually go out searching for them and actually encounter one for yourself. Then tell people if there real or not.
> 
> I've had 2 enclounters and my mate feels very strongly about his sightings and encounters that there are heeps of people that are yowie hunters and fans.
> 
> ...


Well someones going to ask, may as well be me. 
Where are the pictures?


----------



## cris (Oct 30, 2008)

christo said:


> Still haven't seen anything here, or anywhere else other than anecdotal evidence. There are a few photos around where a feral cat is hung up about six feet closer to the camera than anything else in frame, but that's just trick photography that a sixth grader could do (even though the herald-sun will run it as a story  )



The tail was taken and was 2' long, as mentioned it was found to be a large feral cat. You are right that the photos are done fisherman style, but it is still a very big cat.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 30, 2008)

Never heard of these big cats before, interesting though.

I've seen the slightly-big pineapple that was in Gympie. lol.


----------



## OU812 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have seen what you might call a "big cat" but it was about 100kms north of swan hill on the murray river.(NSW side)
It was black and like the other sightings I only saw it for 4-5 seconds then it disappeared into the bush.
It is hard to say exactly how big it was but it was WAY bigger than the largest domestic cat I have ever seen, but I dont think it was as big as an adult panther.
I just assumed it was a really ,really big feral cat.
I just think with generations of breading , survival of the fittest , mostly large nutrient rich prey(kangaroos etc) that the fearal cats in some areas have had to evolve or addapt to survive and that is what people are now seeing.


----------



## fraser888 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol oneday my nabour toldme a story how he saw somthing like this. Lol I just thought he was lying, but he very well could of been telling the truth lol.


----------



## cris (Oct 30, 2008)

The yowie site is quite interesting, compare the types of "sightings" reported for cats with those of things that probably dont exist. I think there is plenty of evidence of largish cats, but there isnt much to suggest that they arnt just big ferals.

I may have seen a large cat myself, although im a bit sceptical myself, as i saw a black dog the same size about 5 k's away a day or 2 later. I think it is quite likely some of the sightings are just dogs, you dont really expect to see a black dog the same size as a very big cat and you usually wouldnt get a good look at either of them.


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Oct 30, 2008)

*There Is Massive Cats In Australia*

:shock: hi There :shock:
there is big cats roaming around Australia as when i went camping one year down at wisemans ferry when we herd a noise around midnight. as we didn't think anything about it we went back to sleep. the next morning we woke to find a large puddle of animals urine on our tent. this is when we questioned things of what it could have been. having no idea we asked the people who let us stay on the river and they said there has been sightings of a large black cat. later that arvo we got a phone call when retuning home saying they saw this large cat down where we were camped sniffing where we had our tent and old food in the bin. apparently this cat was a panther. scary to know that there was a big cat near our camping ground.

we still have the proof that there was a large animal as there appears to be animal urine down our tent 

scary :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::


----------

